

BakaBot - it lives in a small websocket based chatroom. Latest Chrome needed. - ideamonk
http://ideamonk.madetokill.com/bakabot/

======
ideamonk
I have to admit, the amount of resources its hogging up!, I feel it needs some
real design improvements. fork it here <http://github.com/ideamonk/BakaBot>
some changes I made on live server yet to be merged back.

------
sh1mmer
Not much too see, but it is a nice demo of web sockets.

------
hackfanatic
lol.. this is funny..!

